# A Super Sled Is Born



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I was able to make time to run down to the shop today and finish up my Eagle Lake Woodworking, Super Sled. I'm loveing it!! This is my first sled and I can see it getting lots of use. I still need to make the miter fences but those will only take a few minutes to make. I didnt make those yet because I need to run up to Woodcraft and get another piece of T-track. The plans can be found at the link below. There you can find measured drawings as well as videos that will walk you through the complete construction.

http://eaglelakewoodworking.com/


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That looks really good! :thumbsup:

Time for an outfeed table? :smile:


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

very nice. quite the set up you have put together in the last few days. and don't forget the tenoning jig.:smile:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> That looks really good! :thumbsup:
> 
> Time for an outfeed table? :smile:


 Thanks!!

Yes I really need an outfeed table. Problem is my shop is very small and I'm running out of room really fast. You can see in one of the pics the legs from the stand my planer sits on is right behind the TS. I have a huge pair of home made saw horses as well as a bunch of ply and other lumber that I need to get out to the garage and then maybe I'll have room for a small outfeed.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

gus said:


> very nice. quite the set up you have put together in the last few days. and don't forget the tenoning jig.:smile:


 Thanks!!

I have a shop made tenon jig that I made awhile back. I dont really care for it. I may make the one that attaches to the Super Sled and give it a whirl if I get into another project that requires tenons.


----------



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

How about a fold down outfeed table? Saves a lot of room.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

BassBlaster said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Yes I really need an outfeed table. Problem is my shop is very small and I'm running out of room really fast. You can see in one of the pics the legs from the stand my planer sits on is right behind the TS. I have a huge pair of home made saw horses as well as a bunch of ply and other lumber that I need to get out to the garage and then maybe I'll have room for a small outfeed.


 
Figure a way to make your outfeed do double, or triple duty.
Set your planer, bench, and other tools the same height as your saw.
Planer can maybe set at a 90 to saw and use same outfeed.
Jointer fits in there somewhere also. 

I started in a very small shop, it's amazing what you can fit in with a lil
sit down and look things over.

Remember you will always be adding more tools also, keep em tight as possible. :smile:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

repeters said:


> How about a fold down outfeed table? Saves a lot of room.


 I never thought about that. That may be just the thing I need. I have room for an outfeed table, it would just be in my way when I wanted to use the planer. If it could fold out of the way for planer use, it would be perfect. Thanks for the idea. Now I have a new project to start researching, lol!!


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

A good sled. However for safety I would add a blade guard on the operator side to prevent any contact with the blade. Just a simple box on the back to prevent the hand from coming close to the blade. Also some sort of stop to prevent the sled from going too far forward.

As a convenience feature, at the front of the sled drill a 1" diameter flat bottom hole about 1/8" deep in the runners. Attach a 1/4" fender washer (1" OD) in the flat bottom holes. This will prevent the sled from tipping out of the miter slots when drawn back toward the operator.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That's an awesome looking sled. I really like it a lot. So much in fact, that I may have to make one for myself. :yes:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice sled! Only one recommendation.
A lot of the cuts, I use the stop on the fence for, require me to first, square 1 end, then turn and cut to length.
A flip stop makes this easy. I made a simple one for one of my miter fences.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Pirate said:


> Nice sled! Only one recommendation.
> A lot of the cuts, I use the stop on the fence for, require me to first, square 1 end, then turn and cut to length.
> A flip stop makes this easy. I made a simple one for one of my miter fences.


I was actually gonna purchase a flip stop and not make the wooden stop at all. I started reading reviews about them (mainly the Kreg flip stop and Peachtree) and they get horible reviews. Everyone says you have to crank them down so tight to get the play out of them that the flip feature then wont work.

I figure I can square stock to the right of the blade. I have 18" of fence on that side.


----------



## gus (Oct 31, 2010)

rrich said:


> A good sled. However for safety I would add a blade guard on the operator side to prevent any contact with the blade. Just a simple box on the back to prevent the hand from coming close to the blade. Also some sort of stop to prevent the sled from going too far forward..


a good idea. i did notice when i first used the sled i was so focused on what was going on on the sled that i was somewhat unaware of the blade coming through the front as i pushed through. so i painted around the opening with safety orange. this helps me keep this danger area in mind at all times, but not as good as a guard.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> That's an awesome looking sled. I really like it a lot. So much in fact, that I may have to make one for myself. :yes:


+1 on that.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

*It's Complete!!*

Finally made time to run up to Woodcraft and get another piece of T-track so I could make the miter fences for this sled. They are all finished up. I purchased the wrong size T-bolts for the slots though so I need to get bigger ones. I also put some threaded inserts in the back of the main fence to store the miter fences when not in use. That idea also came from the Eagle lake website. So far I'm pretty happy with it. Its a heck of a lot better than using a miter guage!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

Nice! Thanks for all the pics


----------



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

Now that is a nice piece of work! Great job!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very cool!... I need to get around to building a new one... Thx for sharing


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Very cool!... I need to get around to building a new one... Thx for sharing


+1 on that...


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Looks good, I need to make me a good permanent sled myself. I keep throwing together temporary sleds while always thinking about making a good one, but never do. Then I want to do something fast and realize that I need to throw something together quick. I just never took the time to figure out what I want in a sled. Maybe I’ll make the time to build one this weekend.


----------



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

Well, I started my "Super Sled" yesterday. Got the base cut and squared up, and put all the lines & dimensions on the bottom for the miter arms. I center punched for the 8 drilled holes and picked out all the bits I'll need to do the job. 
I watched the video twice yesterday and think I can get it done in about 2 weeks time (between my part time job, honey do list and fixing the tire on my old Ford tractor, I may be pushing it at 2 weeks:laughing.
I don't have a decent router table at the moment so doing it with a hand held & straight edge will be some of the added time to complete this (I'll build the table after the sled is done).
I'll post pics as I go along.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

i HAVE A POWER MITER SAW, DON'T NEED 1.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

johnray said:


> i HAVE A POWER MITER SAW, DON'T NEED 1.


HUH!  :confused1:

What kind of POWER MITER SAW will do all the things a sled and table saw will do? :no:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Sleeper said:


> HUH!  :confused1:
> 
> What kind of POWER MITER SAW will do all the things a sled and table saw will do? :no:


Like cross cut a 20" panel? a 24" panel? :blink: bill


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice sled. I also want to second the suggestion of putting a box on the user end of the fence. You do not want any chance of your fingers being where they shouldn't be. The orange paint is a nice reminder. But it doesn't provide the protection a physical barrier would.

Other than that, very nice. All the T-track you installed is making me drool with envy.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

I need to build one of these someday. What kind of wood are you using for the non plywood part? What kind of plywopod are you using? In the video he said box store 1/2 plywood, any special kind?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

The plywood is just 1/2 oak ply. I made the fence out of a piece of red maple I had laying around.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Bass, you've inspired me. This is high on my to-do list once the weather warms up. Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice sled.
I would screw on a 2-3" thick, block of wood for a blade guard.


----------

